# Uk Sites adjacent to golf courses



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello All,
I am trying to find sites with a golf course right next door (so no need to drive to the course). Ideally they would be within reasonable driving distance from Hampshire, although info on any would be helpful. 
In this months CC mag it mentions CL's set up on golf courses so I sent them an email thinking that this would provide the info I required. Unfortunately they didn't have that info to hand! :roll:
I then searched the CL's online county by county but only managed to find 3 in England (I didn't search Cumbria or County Durham etc).
So if any golfers out there have a favourite site with adjacent golf course I'd appreciate any information. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Nowhere near Hampshire but Queensbury Bay CP at Powfoot/Cummertrees (Annan) Dumfrieshire couldnt be closer to a golf course (there is a boundary fence between them)

If you are in the CC there is a CL listed there also next to QBCP


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

Have a look at http://www.stroudhillpark.co.uk.

Adult only site with excellent restaurant and fishing lake

There are two golf courses almost adjacent to site.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for your quick replies.
Dodger - I drove past the Powfoot golf course many years ago, it looked great. Definately one for the Scottish tour.
Orleander - Two courses! Couldn't be better. I'll check them out.

Thanks again
Chris


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

edinburgh cc site next door to golf course


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Incleboro Fields CC site, W Runton - N Norfolk coast (never played golf so don't know if it's any good!!)


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Welton Manor Golf Club, near Lincoln
The site is at the course and the showers etc are in the clubhouse.Excellent course,Red Arrows base nearby at Scampton.When we played there they were practising and so we had fantastic displays every half hour or so.Short walk to bus into Lincoln for a visit.

There are lots of other courses that have campsites but the ones we have been to are mostly in Lincolnshire or Yorkshire.We used to work on a campsite and our house was let so we went off to other sites ,preferably with a golf course, on our days off.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Just used a CL near Naseby as a stop-over & remembered this thread - the CL is, would you believe, called Bunkers Hill Farm (lots of space, well maintained, friendly, easy access from A14/M6), & it's on the entrance to http://coldashby.intelligentgolf.co.uk/


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

We have actually got a rally in October at a Golf Course why don't you join us there.

Comberton Golf Course Rally

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Very handy as it is in Hampshire. It has a 9 hole golf course and friends who play golf tell me it is a good one.

www.hoburne.com/bashley_facilities.asp


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Peterborough

Ferry Meadows CC, next to Orton Meadows Golf Club
> Google Map <

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Unity at Brean Sands

http://www.hru.co.uk/facilities


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

uphill in western- super- mare site right on the beach golf next to site, .fort augustas in scotland golf right on site. dennis


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow! Thanks to everyone for for your replies. Plenty to keep me occupied there.

Jacquie - I had seen that but can't make it this year due to work  However early retirement is a distinct possibility for next July so next year maybe.

Thanks again.
Chris


----------

